# Let Celtic and Rangers play in the big leagues



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My A**e


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

What?

The Champions League? :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

F*** off, never, continue playing in their mickey- mouse league

[smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

:roll: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/6160910.stm


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

towsertim said:


> :roll:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/6160910.stm


Easy, we beat them 2-0 last season and the one before that and that... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

towsertim said:


> :roll:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/6160910.stm


Ah but when you play against a real team
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 918450.stm


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


It's a black and white world (up north that is)


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


Difficult to judge on a pre-season friendly (everyone says that when they've been beat in pre-season don't they?), but a 4-1 defeat is a 4-1 defeat no matter what way we look at it. Maybe it's been a blessing in disguise for us and lets us see what areas we need to strengthen in before the transfer window shuts.

Anyway, well done to "The Toon Army" tonight. :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

towsertim said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > towsertim said:
> ...


I wouldn't go as far as offering congratulation, It's only Newcastle...


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

ratty said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, well done to "The Toon Army" tonight. :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Only Only, I tell you what your next set of cast offs are much better than the last lot :lol:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

What team do you follow yourself Ratty?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

towsertim said:


> What team do you follow yourself Ratty?


Pompey, I was born under the shadows of Fratton Park flood lights (so were the kids, also ST holders), BTW the maternity hospital is virtually next door to the ground. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

ratty said:


> towsertim said:
> 
> 
> > What team do you follow yourself Ratty?
> ...


Funnily enough, I worked for your sponsor OKI for a good number of years up here in Cumbernauld in Scotland.

What's the target for this season? A European place? From what I see, you just missed out on one last season (by 2 points?).


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

towsertim said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > towsertim said:
> ...


Yes we just missed out last year (although finished way above Newcastle, but then everyone does :wink: ). It's going to be very tough season, everyone is spending buckets of money although Harry boy has brought in some interesting signings so far and the big one is yet to materialise. As the window closes he seems to bring in a surprise loan signing or two, normally quite good. I would like to think Europe was possible but quite honestly unless it's the champions league the rest is pretty useless. Oki seem to be a good sponsor, got any spare printer goings :wink:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

ratty said:


> Yes we just missed out last year (although finished way above Newcastle, but then everyone does :wink: ). It's going to be very tough season, everyone is spending buckets of money although Harry boy has brought in some interesting signings so far and the big one is yet to materialise. As the window closes he seems to bring in a surprise loan signing or two, normally quite good. I would like to think Europe was possible but quite honestly unless it's the champions league the rest is pretty useless. Oki seem to be a good sponsor, got any spare printer goings :wink:


Sorry, I'm all out of printers! 

I agree with you that the Champions League is the one to go for (Up here, it's pretty much between ourselves and Rangers for Champions League spots and it's a great money spinner for either of us if we get in) but I wouldn't knock the UEFA Cup. Back in 2003, we managed to make it all the way to the final of the UEFA Cup in Seville, and going by UEFA figures and press reports, 80,000 of us headed over to Seville and even although we lost 3-2 in extra time, we had an absolute blast (yes, I was one of them!  ) I think there was more of us watching on big screens and in pubs than in the actual stadium itself!

But to look at that run in objective terms, it did our UEFA co-efficient the world of good (It gave us a Pot 2 seeding in the CL last season) and gave us a wee bit of respect with the rest of the big teams in Europe, so I would say to you (and especially in the Premiership) that a European place would be a good target to go for, and I hope you get it.

Sorry, I'll stop blabbing on now, red wine is baaaaad!! (just started 2 weeks holiday    )

Cheers
Tony


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh sorry, I forgot.

In that UEFA Cup run I'm talking about, we knocked out Blackburn Rovers and Liverpool.  :lol:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

http://sport.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?ti ... 1165492007

:wink:

another premiership scalp bring on the boro on saturday


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

If Celtic and Rangers want to play in England they would have to start in the lower leagues, you can't just miss out div2 div1 and the championship and go straight to the prem. I can't see them getting any higher than mid table championship anyhow. cheers Dougie  (bitter and twisted Man utd fan 8) )


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, the SPHell are stuck with 'em. :?

The gruesome two-some have absolutely nothing to offer the Premiership.

As much as we would like to get rid of em, do yerselves a favour and leave well alone.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

http://home.skysports.com/matchreport.a ... 90&cpid=34

:roll:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

age old debate.
Dont want the jock fookers in the EPL.
But an away end full of mad, noisy Celtic fans is far better than having a section "nearly occupied" by shitty Latics!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

slg said:


> http://home.skysports.com/matchreport.aspx?fxid=319790&cpid=34
> 
> :roll:


One of the Old Firm would win the premiership within 5 years, probably Rangers though


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Them Ities aren't much better either :wink: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
http://home.skysports.com/matchreport.a ... 69&cpid=34


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Did ex-Rangers and Newcastle "legend" Jean-Alain Boumsong make a return to the Toon?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Did ex-Rangers and Newcastle "legend" Jean-Alain Boumsong make a return to the Toon?


Indeed he did but like so many previous times he watched the game go by (at least this time he wasn't actually on the pitch)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > http://home.skysports.com/matchreport.aspx?fxid=319790&cpid=34
> ...


Couldn't win themselves out of paper bag in a proper league where you play a proper number of games. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ratty said:


> Couldn't win themselves out of paper bag in a proper league where you play a proper number of games. :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

Averge attendances 2006-7

Man United 75,826
Arsenal 60,045
Celtic 57,927
Newcastle 50,686
Rangers 49,954
Liverpool 43,561
Chelski 41,541

Haven't bothered listing the rest of the premiership cannon-fodder. The big 4 would become the big 6 with the Old Firm in the Premiership. Interesting to see that only Man U have got a stadium that matches up to Ibrox or Hampden ie. 5 star UEFA status :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't win themselves out of paper bag in a proper league where you play a proper number of games. :wink:
> ...


It's not about attendances, where else would go in Glasgow on a Saturday afternoon. :roll:

How many SPL games a season do they play, what about the rest of SPL competition hardly going to stretch you is it. Oh and how many times do they play one another (must get boring!). Put the jocks in the Prem (or even the fizzy pop league) and they would not be seen for dust after a season.

:wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Did ex-Rangers and Newcastle "legend" Jean-Alain Boumsong make a return to the Toon?
> ...


 :lol: Â£8m signing - a last kick in the nuts for the Toon from Souness before he departed, must be the worst transfer since you signed Titus Bramble for Â£5m. I hear Souness made Â£1m out of the Boumsong deal, as did Shepherd - any truth in that?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They must have got something,why else would they sign that donkey?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doubt they'd survive in the premier league.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Doubt they'd survive in the premier league.


It's all about money, they struggle now because even the Championship teams get more TV money, but their revenue from gate receipts, merchandise etc. is almost second to none, and once they got their hands on the big dollars from the latest TV deal in the Premiership, then they would be a force, no doubt.


----------

